# Cheias?



## LUPER (21 Out 2006 às 21:40)

Coloco aqui algumas fotos de locais onde existe o risco de ocorrem cheias no decorrer desta semana.

Rio Águeda









Rio Levira









Vamos ver qual os efeitos das proximas chuvas. Tentarei tirar fotos na próxima quinta-feira para verificar a subida do nivel das águas.


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 22:05)

LUPER disse:


> Coloco aqui algumas fotos de locais onde existe o risco de ocorrem cheias no decorrer desta semana.
> 
> Rio Águeda
> 
> ...



Depois das chuvas tenta tirar aos mesmos locais para comparação...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 22:43)

LUPER disse:


> ...Vamos ver qual os efeitos das proximas chuvas. Tentarei tirar fotos na próxima quinta-feira para verificar a subida do nivel das águas.



Vamos ver se não as terás de tirar de um barco!


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 23:05)

Acho que os solos ainda tem capacidade de absorção da agua...acho que ainda nao vai ser desta que vai haver cheias....


----------



## LUPER (21 Out 2006 às 23:12)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que os solos ainda tem capacidade de absorção da agua...acho que ainda nao vai ser desta que vai haver cheias....



Do que pessoalmente conheço da zona, os solos estão quase saturados, uma vez que em muitas zonas ribeirinhas já existem zonas alagadas. A zona de água talvez ainda suporte esta chuvada, mas pessoalmente tenho dúvidas se conseguirá. Penso que os modelos estão a pecar por falta na precipitação. O satelite deix ver que o ue ai vem é muito grande e persistente


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 23:19)

LUPER disse:


> Do que pessoalmente conheço da zona, os solos estão quase saturados, uma vez que em muitas zonas ribeirinhas já existem zonas alagadas. A zona de água talvez ainda suporte esta chuvada, mas pessoalmente tenho dúvidas se conseguirá. Penso que os modelos estão a pecar por falta na precipitação. O satelite deix ver que o ue ai vem é muito grande e persistente



Pelo menos na zona da gardunha que hj tive, e na zona de sintra que estou agora, em termos de solos, estão longe de estar saturados

O Inag não tem o teor de agua do solo de cada região mais actualizado que o IM ??


----------



## LUPER (21 Out 2006 às 23:25)

dj_alex disse:


> Pelo menos na zona da gardunha que hj tive, e na zona de sintra que estou agora, em termos de solos, estão longe de estar saturados
> 
> O Inag não tem o teor de agua do solo de cada região mais actualizado que o IM ??



Infelizmente temos de o medir a olhometro


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 23:50)

LUPER disse:


> Infelizmente temos de o medir a olhometro



   

Vou dormir...Hasta


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 01:25)

Eu digo que na quinta a água tapa essas linhas mais escuras onde normalmente bate a água!! já seria uma subida e peras


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 13:38)

Ora vamos a mais umas fotos. Desta vez tenho fotos de outro rio aqui perto o Certima.


Rio Certima













Rio Levira





Depois vou colocando mais e actualizando


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 14:09)

O Levira já se nota bem a subida


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 14:29)

Yep. Boas fotos. Nota-se a saturação no caudal do Certima. Só falta um bocadinho assim.....


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 14:34)

Minho disse:


> Yep. Boas fotos. Nota-se a saturação no caudal do Certima. Só falta um bocadinho assim.....



Tá com muito bom aspecto para uma grande cheia durante esta semana. Só falta mesmo um bocadinho. Os terrenos por aqui estão saturadissimos de água


----------



## dj_alex (22 Out 2006 às 15:10)

LUPER disse:


> Tá com muito bom aspecto para uma grande cheia durante esta semana. Só falta mesmo um bocadinho. Os terrenos por aqui estão saturadissimos de água




Realmente..isso por aí esta complicado   Que venham elas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 15:59)

Se me permites LUPER, utilizei as duas fotos que tiraste no Levira e fiz uma montagem para facilitar a visualização de diferença de caudais, ontem para hoje.  






Acho que se vê bem, não sei a dimensão da ponte, mas terá subido mais de 1 metro?


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 16:09)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Se me permites LUPER, utilizei as duas fotos que tiraste no Levira e fiz uma montagem para facilitar a visualização de diferença de caudais, ontem para hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bem, parabens pela excelente montagem. sim deve ter subido mais de 1m


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Out 2006 às 16:40)

boas

ora bom trabalho de montagem. bem reportado   

abraços meteo


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:11)

Rio Águeda ás 17.00h







Nota-se bem a diferença, mais um bocadinho e


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 19:21)

Que subida brutal mais uma frente activa e tapa por completo os pilares!


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:25)

miguel disse:


> Que subida brutal mais uma frente activa e tapa por completo os pilares!



Deve ter subido mais de 4m assim a olho

Esta foto foi tirada na mesma zona de outra onde aparecem umas escadas com um senhor lá em baixo. Tá diferente não tá? Em breve lá estarão as televisões 





Desta vez é novamente o Cértima, as margens já estão todas alagadas, vê-se bem a subida no pilar, uma vez que só já aparece a viga de carlinga


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 19:30)

Boa reportagem e boas montagens!   

A última grande cheia do Águeda foi em 2001 ou 1996?


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:33)

Minho disse:


> Boa reportagem e boas montagens!
> 
> A última grande cheia do Águeda foi em 2001 ou 1996?



Penso que foi em 2001, naquele fabuloso inverno de muita    . Este ano não escapa a cheia novamente. Se essa acontecer tentarei fazer a reportagem fotografica, se o trabalho me permitir


----------

